# How To Choose The Right Packaging for Your T-shirt Brand



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

I'm Lidia, from Printsome, and today we want to talk about packaging.

I know what you’re thinking “Packaging? For t-shirts?” Think of it as the business card of your product. A nice packaging will not only increase the value of your product, but also improve the shopping experience of your customer. Knowing that t-shirts don’t usually come in packages will give you an advantage over the competition.










Want to learn how to do this? Then read here --> http://printso.me/tshritpack
We want to guide you through the first steps 

Hope you like it and it's useful to you!


----------

